# Choosing an SDS drill



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

So i have decided its time to upgrade my hammer drill to an SDS drill, mostly because it was fine for small holes but stuff over 1/4 its a PITA. 
So here is where I get confused. 
Alot of the SDS plus drills i see are like 1/2 or 3/4 or 1. What does this mean?! I see bits for sale at the local dumbo but I have no idea what goes with what. What size should I get for drilling holes up to 1 inch diameter, and maybe somelight chipping? thanks!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

The 1/2", 3/4", 1" are the maximum recommend drill size for rotary hammer.

SDS, SDS plus and SDS max are the three most popular spline drive systems and you must stick within the system, so choose carefully, based on what tools you'll use in your new rotary hammer.

For holes up to 1", you'd get a 1" rotary hammer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

You will find SDS plus in sizes up to 1 1/8" anything above this is SDS max. And like said above figure out everything you wan to do with it before buying.

I have a Bosch SDS plus 1 1/8". I now wish I would have bought a SDS max, with a SDS max I could have got the ground rod driver.

But I will tell you it is a night and day difference between a hammer drill and a rotary hammer. Just recently I had to put in quite a few Tapcons with a 5/16 hole. The box of Tapcons came with a drill bit, but I bought a 5/16" bit for the Bosch SDS for just in case. I have a Milwaukee and AEG hammer drills, both identical except for the color. So I used the Milwaukee with the supplied drill bit, and it was painfully slow. So I grabbed the Bosch and the holes took about 15-20 seconds a piece if that.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

SDS Max, I believe the smallest bit is 1/2", I have an old TE-74 and drill up to 6" core holes. Most common for me is 3/4" which it does with a breeze.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

dayusex said:


> So i have decided its time to upgrade my hammer drill to an SDS drill, mostly because it was fine for small holes but stuff over 1/4 its a PITA.
> So here is where I get confused.
> Alot of the SDS plus drills i see are like 1/2 or 3/4 or 1. What does this mean?! I see bits for sale at the local dumbo but I have no idea what goes with what. What size should I get for drilling holes up to 1 inch diameter, and maybe somelight chipping? thanks!


I would recommend a Hilti TE-16-C.



Double-A said:


> The 1/2", 3/4", 1" are the maximum recommend drill size for rotary hammer.
> 
> SDS, SDS plus and SDS max are the three most popular spline drive systems and you must stick within the system, so choose carefully, based on what tools you'll use in your new rotary hammer.
> 
> ...


There are only two SDS drives, TE-C or plus, and TE-Y, or max, SDS is an abbreviation of Slotted Drive System.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

TE-T as well. Those are Hilti designations.

SDS = Special Direct System in US, Steck – Dreh – Sitz (Insert – Twist – Stay) if you speak german.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bosch guy told me Spline Drive System.
I like Steck Dreh Sitz!
Maken die sense.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Bosch guy told me Spline Drive System.
> I like Steck Dreh Sitz!
> Maken die sense.


 
I too have heard spline drive. You will also see bits sold as "Spline Drive bits" That is SDS


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I was told by Bosch rep that spline is not as good, probably really doesn't matter.

SDS Plus and Max are basicaly for two different things, I have one of each.

The SDS Max will take solid bits up to 1" and can also be fitted with a core bit for larger holes. It is good for chipping and jack hammering as well in applications where you need to clear a hole in masonary etc. Not inteneded for large scale demolition.

The SDS Plus drill is great for drilling holes quickly and easily in masonary, particularly for tapcons and other fasteners. It basicaly does the same job as any other hammer drill at 2 to 3 times the speed and ease, so it's great for repetetive drilling for fasteners. It can also be used in a pinch for small demo jobs like removing some tile or cutting out a couple of bricks.

I've been told that you can get tapcon sized bits for an SDS Max drill, but I'm not sure if this is true or not. In any case I would definitely not be interested in dragging my SDS Max out to drill a bunch of holes for tapcons.

IMO Bosch makes the best hammerdrills hands down. I also believe the SDS Plus is the most usefull and versatile of the SDS drills.

www.rubycon.us
Ruby Construction LLC 
Lancaster Kitchen Remodeling
Lancaster Bathroom Remodeling


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I used a Bosch for years but have tried others recently. Makita makes a good rotary hammer. I tried one at an open house and the Makita didn't beat me to death. I wouldn't get stuck on one brand but try others before you spend that kind of money.


----------



## MasterEngineer (Sep 24, 2006)

Hilti and Bosch rotary hammers are both good, but I believe Bosch is a little better. You will never hear a Hilti sales rep talk bad about Bosch. The Bosch bulldog hammer combined with wild bore carbide bits is unstoppable. Hilti makes great concrete bits, especially the x carbide head that eats through rebar(saves time so you do not have to reposition the hole). In short, these two brands are the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

so would this be the right drill for me for 1" holes and smaller and some light demo work?

*Bosch 11255VSR
(whoops wont let me put amazon link)
*


----------



## LaTorre Masonry (Feb 25, 2008)

The bosch you are talking about is one of the BullDog drills, a decent drill, good value for the money. Makita makes one called the Pit Bull, that we've used and like as well or better.

spline, SDS plus, and SDS max are NOT the same. SDS Plus ( also referred to as just SDS) is smaller, usually 1" or smaller.

Spline and SDS Max are really the same thing, even though they are not interchangeable. Spline is an older system that worked fine, until the marketing geniuses at Hilti decided to come up with their own standard, in order to lock people into a new system. this was a long time ago and now most manufacturers offer both spline and SDS max.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was looking at the Hitachi H45MR. Seems like decent reviews and it's SDS max. I just noticed (tonight) that Amazon has it on sale for $305 and there's a $25 mail in rebate. For $280, I think I just found my new SDS!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I usually don't like buying used tools, but I got a Hilti te76 off e-bay over a year ago for like $400. It's a hell of a lot of drill (sds-max), and will run all day long without even getting warm. Usually runs at least a grand for that drill...

Would highly recomend:thumbsup:

here's one with some bits ($$) right now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/HILTI-TE76-COMB...ryZ63919QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

